# Decabolic and cypiobolic ap labmax tesing



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2014)

hello guys...here you can see how good and legit are prods *decabolic by asia pharma* and *cypiobolic by asia pharma*...now all can see this 2 prods are Best of the best..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLMbWb2lyCg

wp


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2014)

now all can see this is good gear...guys will still say expensive


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> now all can see this is good gear...guys will still say expensive



With the sales you have its not expensive.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 26, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> With the sales you have its not expensive.


*
i know buy guys dont know that at all!*


----------



## Grozny (Jan 27, 2014)

great test but imo its more interesting to test some expensive compounds like tren ace or primo.


----------



## gamma (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty sweet man!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2014)

i am sure and hope somebody will do *trenbolone * or *anavar* lab testing..so all can see..but guys here already know my *trenabolic *i sale in shop and *oxanabol* bd anavar are great products!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 28, 2014)

did anybody here use this kits for gear testing?


----------



## bj00 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks wp for taking the time to authenticate your products even though every one knows your legit


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 29, 2014)

bj00 said:


> Thanks wp for taking the time to authenticate your products even though every one knows your legit



*i do my best..i want to show guys i really sale only good products in my shop!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 2, 2014)

*bump for all who not see the quality!*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 5, 2014)

bump for all who not see this lab jet so you can see how good is *asia pharma *gear!


----------

